# [Libata] Plusieurs petits soucis (Résolu)

## lefoid

Bonjour à tous

J'ai plusieurs petits soucis pour lesquels je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution.

Aperçu de ma config :

Carte ATI 9600 (256Mo)

3Go de RAM

Quickcam Express Logitech

CM 939-Dual-Sata2

DD : 3 (1 SATA, 2 IDE)

1 graveur DVD LG

Profil Gentoo [14]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop *

Bureau Gnome

Noyau 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

Le tout en branche stable.

Allons-y ! Au boot, j'ai ce message qui s'affiche :

 *Quote:*   

> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
> 
> HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 

Il se reproduit si je fait :

```
/etc/init.d/hdparm restart
```

ce qui me semble normal !

Question : y-a-til un moyen de ne plus avoir ce message ?

Voici mon /etc/conf.d/hdparm :

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/hdparm: config file for /etc/init.d/hdparm
> 
> # You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using hdX_args,
> 
> # discX_args, cdromX_args and genericX_args, e.g.
> ...

 

Deuxième chose, qui là n'est pas un vrai problème :

j'ai tenté de comprendre comment passer en libata "complet" en lisant

le topic qui a été fait récemment. J'avoue être largué. Il y a pas

mal d'explications sur ce qui va se passer, ce qu'il faut prévoir de faire,

mais je ne sais pas trop par où commencer. Je suis preneur d'une

explication pas-à-pas, je n'ai pas envie de flinguer mon système   :Confused: 

D'autre part, est-ce bien utile de se lancer là dedans "à la main" alors

que j'imagine que petit à petit, on sera obligé d'y arriver ?

Passons à ma carte graphique. C'est une ATI Radeon 9600 tout ce qu'il

y a de plus standard. Je tourne avec le driver fglrx (officiel ATI donc).

Elle a des performances acceptables avec glxgears.

Il arrive parfois que mon système freeze complètement, notamment

avec GoogleEarth ou FlightGear. Là, reboot en dur obligatoire. Je suppose

que mon xorg.conf ne doit pas être parfait. Le voila sans les lignes superflues :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
> 
>     SubSection  "extmod"
> ...

 

Prêt à le modifier en suivant vos bons conseils   :Smile: 

Du coup, toujours avec ma carte graphique, comme le driver actuel

d'Ati ne supporte pas le noyau 2.6.25, j'ai voulu essayer le driver

libre. Je vous passe sur les détails de ce que j'ai fait. En gros, à l'issue

de mes "travaux", les modules agpgart, amd64_agp, drm et radeon

se chargent au boot. Seulement, je n'ai une résolution maximale que

de 800x600. Je précise que j'ai un écran LCD assez ancien (Bélinéa

10 15 25) dont je suis très satisfait et qui m'affiche "royalement" du

1024x768 avec le driver proprio. D'où mon interrogation, comment

avoir la même chose avec le driver libre ?

C'est long, hein ? Et ce n'est pas fini   :Laughing: 

Y-a-t-il quelque chose de particulier à configurer pour Dbus et Udev ?

Je n'y ai jamais touché, mais là, depuis quelques temps, je n'ai plus

le montage automatique de mon cdrom à l'insertion. Ca ne fonctionne

pas non plus lorsque je clique sur l'icône DVD dans le poste de travail.

J'ai le message :

 *Quote:*   

> Impossible de monter le fichier

 

Quelque chose m'aura échappé sans doute !

2 petits problèmes de soft pour finir !

Cheese tout d'abord : il ne reconnait pas ma webcam, là où Ekiga n'a

aucun soucis. Je suis allé mettre :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/video0

 

dans Gconf, mais rien n'y fait. Preneur là encore d'une solution.

Emesene : dans les plugins, celui concernant la musique courante, si

je sélectionne Amarok, il indique le message d'erreur suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> error getStatus : Can't import dcopext or pythondcop !

 

Bon, ok, j'utilise Rhythmbox à la place mais quand même ...

D'ailleurs, avec Rhythmbox, il ne lit pas tous les flux mms. C'est

normal ?

Voila, c'est très long et je m'en excuse encore.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

----------

## yoyo

Hello "lefoid",

Tu aurais mieux fait de créer plusieurs fils : les messages auraient été moins longs (donc plus faciles à lire) et plus spécifiques (donc plus faciles à résoudre).

Cela dit :  *lefoid wrote:*   

> Allons-y ! Au boot, j'ai ce message qui s'affiche :
> 
>  *Quote:*   HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
> 
> HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device 
> ...

 Oui, en virant "hdparm".   :Razz: 

Blague à part, si tu es passé en sata pour tes hdd, ce message est normal : hdparm ne gère pas les périphériques "scsi". Si tes hdd sont nommés "/dev/sdx", hdparm devient inutile.

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Deuxième chose, qui là n'est pas un vrai problème :
> 
> j'ai tenté de comprendre comment passer en libata "complet" en lisant
> 
> le topic qui a été fait récemment. J'avoue être largué. Il y a pas
> ...

 

Commence par le début.  :Wink: 

Du moment que tu ne saute pas une étape avant de rebooter, l'ordre n'a pas vraiment d'importance. De mémoire, je recompiler mon noyau avec les bons paramètres (et en virant complètement tout les trucs IDE et autres). J'ai "labellisé" mes partitions : attention, certains utilitaires formatent les partitions pour leur coller un label. Le mieux est d'utiliser les UUID  *Nah wrote:*   

> On peux aussi utiliser l'UUID (Universal Unique IDentifier) des paritions, que l'on peu connaitre comme ceci: 
> 
> ```
> ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
> ```
> ...

 Pour le reste, si tu utilise grub (sans gfxboot) tu pourras éditer ta config au boot en cas de mauvaise dénomination dans le grub.conf.

Dans tous les cas garde une version de noyau qui fonctionne (ta version courante) accessible via grub et fait tes tests sur une autre version (version précédente par exemple) ça permet de revenir en arrière rapidement et sans douleur (tu peux aussi jouer avec les "tag" sur la même version de noyau mais je n'ai jamais testé cette feature).

Sinon, pour le faire "à la main" ? Et bien parce que de toute façon si tu n'utilises pas genkernel il te faudra le faire à un moment ou un autre ... Et autant le faire avant d'être au pied du mur et avoir une solution de replis. En plus les performances sont meilleures avec la libata (ou au moins égales) et les dénominations dans /dev plus "logiques" (un lecteur optique et nommé différemment d'un hdd par exemple).

Pour la carte graphique, j'ai une nvidia; je ne pourrai donc pas t'aider. Par contre, glxgears n'est pas un bench, il sers juste à tester le bon fonctionnement de la configuration d'opengl. glxinfo est tout aussi intéressant pour ça d'ailleurs.

Fini ton passage en libata avant de chercher à résoudre tes autres problèmes liés à des périphériques (udev/dbus/hald, webcam etc.) !

Emesene : as-tu installé les paquets requis (au pif : dcoppython, DCOP-Amarok et/ou DCOP-Amarok-Player) ou avec les bons USEflags (d'ailleurs, je ne trouve pas emesene dans l'arbre, il est fourni par quel overlay ?) ?

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Salut Yoyo

Oui, je sais pour les différents fils ...

Néanmoins, et même si je les ai cités dans le désordre, j'avais dans l'idée que certains étaient liés.

C'est la raison du big topic !

 *Quote:*   

> Emesene : as-tu installé les paquets requis (au pif : dcoppython, DCOP-Amarok et/ou DCOP-Amarok-Player) ou avec les bons USEflags (d'ailleurs, je ne trouve pas emesene dans l'arbre, il est fourni par quel overlay ?) ? 

 

Oui, au temps pour moi; Emesene fait parti de l'overlay sunrise. Quant aux paquets dont

tu parles, je n'imaginais même pas qu'ils pouvaient exister. Je pensais qu'ils étaient une

partie de Python. J'ai le R de Résolu   :Wink: 

Concernant le passage en libata, qu'est-ce que veut dire "labelliser" une partition ?

Si je comprends bien, je remplace les :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

 

de mon fstab actuel par :

 *Quote:*   

> UUID=bb314687-1f21-4fa0-a0f1-99d3d7885784       /dev/sda3      ext3     noatime      0 1

 

avec l'UUID tiré du :

```
ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
```

Je dois laisser la ligne concernant le Dvd sous sa forme actuelle ou il faut aussi la modifier ?

Le reste du fstab ne change pas ?

Pour info, mon fstab actuel :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime                  1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                              0 0
> ...

 

Pour Grub, là aussi, ce n'est pas très clair : que faut-il changer pour que ça boote ?

Actuellement, j'ai quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

 

Je vais tenter de faire ça avec le noyau 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 qui est mon noyau de test actuellement.

Merci de ton aide.

----------

## lefoid

Oups !

 *Quote:*   

> Si je comprends bien, je remplace les :
> 
> Citation:
> 
> /dev/sda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1
> ...

 

Je remplace par :

 *Quote:*   

> UUID=bb314687-1f21-4fa0-a0f1-99d3d7885784     /       ext3      noatime        0 1

 

Question subsidiaire : si j'utilise tune2fs et mkswap -L etc ..., que va-t-il se passer sur mes partitions ?

L'ancien fstab pourra-t-il booter sans soucis sur des partitions "labellisées" ?

Merci.

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Concernant le passage en libata, qu'est-ce que veut dire "labelliser" une partition ?
> 
> Si je comprends bien, je remplace les :
> 
>  *Quote:*   /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1 
> ...

 Non, c'est au sens du fil [TIP] Passer son noyau en libata "intégral" : "Pour les disques durs, utiliser les labels pour marquer les partitions et établir un fstab qui les prend en compte (LABEL=XXX à la place de /dev/hdX)".

Mais la méthode de l'UUID est moins risquée (comme dit précédemment, tu risques de formater tes partitions en voulant leur donner un nom).

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Je dois laisser la ligne concernant le Dvd sous sa forme actuelle ou il faut aussi la modifier ?

 Perso, je n'ai aucune ligne concernant mes lecteurs optiques dans mon fstab; amha tu peux la commenter.

Pour le reste du fstab, mis à part remplacer tous les /dev/hdxy par les UUID correspondant, tu n'as rien d'autre à faire (garde quand même une copie de ton fstab et un livecd sous la main au cas ou il y aurait un problème/une erreur de copie).

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Pour Grub, là aussi, ce n'est pas très clair : que faut-il changer pour que ça boote ?
> 
> Actuellement, j'ai quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Bon, apparemment tu es déjà en libata : ton fstab liste des /dev/sdxy et l'argument de ton grub.conf aussi. Fais un peu de ménage dans ton noyau, modifie ton fstab (partitions dans /mnt inclues) et vire hdparm de ton démarrage.

EDIT : apparemment le nomage de tes partitions dans le fstab n'est pas très clair. Soit tu utilises les utilitaires type "tunefs" (en prenant le risque de formater ta partition) et tu mets LABEL=tonlabel / ext3 noatime 0 1 dans le fstab, soit tu notes les UUID de tes partitions et tu mets UUID=bb314687-1f21-4fa0-a0f1-99d3d7885784 / ext3 noatime 0 1 dans ton fstab (ici, aucun risque puisque c'est une simple lecture d'identifiant et pas une "écriture").

Le système saura interpréter les deux dénominations (comme les /dev/sdxy d'ailleurs).

En fait, actuellement, le seul "problème" reste le bootloader (grub/lilo) puisque le paramètre à passer au noyau pour le démarrage DOIT être un /dev/sdxy.

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Blague à part, si tu es passé en sata pour tes hdd, ce message est normal : hdparm ne gère pas les périphériques "scsi". Si tes hdd sont nommés "/dev/sdx", hdparm devient inutile.

 

Perso, je ne l'aurais pas tout-à-fait exprimé comme ça. 

En effet, hdparm gère bel et bien le SATA (man hdparm  :Wink:  ) mais certaines commandes spécifiques à l'IDE  ne sont pas appropriées pour le SATA. D'où gueulante ...

Au nombre de ces commandes, tout ce qui concerne le DMA puisque celui-ci est activé d'office pour le SATA et que cela n'a pas de sens de l'activer ou de le désactiver.

En principe, il suffirait donc de commenter (ou corriger) la variable  "sata_all_args":

```
# or you can set options for all SATA drives

#sata_all_args="-d1"

sata_all_args=""

```

De plus, hdparm reste bel et bien utile pour les périphériques /dev/sd* si ce sont des PATA !

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Bon, tel un M. Jourdain (qui faisait de la prose sans le savoir), j'étais

effectivement en full libata ... sans le savoir   :Laughing: 

Ma modif du fstab s'est "presque" bien passée !

Mes cd sont reconnus comme avant, donc c'est cool !

Ensuite, ça boote toujours normalement à ça près qu'une de mes

partitions ne se monte pas.

J'ai un message du style (trop rapide au boot pour lire exactement ce

qui est écrit) :

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to mount /de/hdc4

 

Et il s'avère que je n'ai pas de /dev/hdc4 mais un /dev/hda4 et, celui-ci

effectivement ne se monte pas sur /mnt/gentoo_old

comme il devrait.

Je suis obligé de le faire "à la main" après le démarrage.

Autre petit soucis : mes fenêtres ne se déplacent plus de manière aussi

fluide qu'avant. En gros, je clique sur le haut d'une fenêtre pour la déplacer,

la souris se déplace et environ 1" après, la fenêtre suit !!

Il doit y avoir un problème de ma config graphique, je pense ...

Quant à hdparm, merci ghoti, ça fonctionne sans message d'erreur maintenant.

Ca avance, ça avance ...

Merci à tous.

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Et il s'avère que je n'ai pas de /dev/hdc4 mais un /dev/hda4 et, celui-ci
> 
> effectivement ne se monte pas sur /mnt/gentoo_old
> 
> comme il devrait.
> ...

 Et à la main, tu fais comment ? Normalement ça doit être un /dev/sdx4 ... Les UUIDs sont tes amis.  :Wink: 

Je passe la main Pour la config de X vu que je n'ai pas la même CG.

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Salut yoyo

Voila ce que me donne :

```
ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 aoû 22 20:54 4502-6714 -> ../../hda1
> ...

 

Et voici, mon nouveau fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> UUID=d3035a3e-25eb-41b2-ab80-4a2bdae71a4c       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime                  1 2
> 
> UUID=bb314687-1f21-4fa0-a0f1-99d3d7885784       /               ext3            noatime                         0 1
> 
> UUID=7a60edc0-cb49-4e52-9ec6-2d4b99fd881a       none            swap            sw                              0 0
> ...

 

J'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Salut yoyo
> 
> Voila ce que me donne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Il y a tromperie sur la marchandise là !!!   :Shocked: 

Et ton /dev/hda4 il pointe sur quoi ??

Tu as peut-être quelques résidus de l'ancien support IDE dans ton noyau (mais là, le comportement du noyau est très bizarre); contrôle dans ta config pour voir.

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Bon, là, je ne sais pas trop où regarder !

Le seul endroit (que je connaisse) où il est encore question de /dev/hda c'est le mtab :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0
> 
> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
> 
> sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
> ...

 

Bref, je ne comprends pas trop ...

----------

## yoyo

Ben apparemment tu n'es pas en "full-libata". Tu dois avoir des résidus du support IDE dans ton menuconfig. Il te faut vider complètement cette section et recompiler/réinstaller/rebooter ton noyau (+ les modules externes type nvidia).

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Alors là, une erreur bête : mon noyau de boot est le 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 et en fait,

linux pointait sur 2.6.25-gentoo-r7   :Embarassed: 

Donc toutes mes modifs ne servaient à rien !!

Maintenant, j'ai :

```
ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
```

 *Quote:*   

> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 aoû 25  2008 4502-6714 -> ../../sdb1
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 aoû 25  2008 7a60edc0-cb49-4e52-9ec6-2d4b99fd881a -> ../../sda2
> ...

 

C'est cool !

Je suis passé au noyau 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 avec la peur de ne pas pouvoir démarrer car le 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

ne veut pas emerger ati-driver (bug du noyau 2.6.25 connu).

Bizarrement, la partie graphique se lance (en utilisant le module compilé pour le noyau 2.6.24 je suppose !).

Bref, je ne comprends rien ...

Par contre, toujours les mêmes messages d'impossibilité de monter certaines partitions au boot.

Et effectivement, pas de montage automatique ...

Je continue à chercher ...

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Je suis passé au noyau 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 avec la peur de ne pas pouvoir démarrer car le 
> 
> ```
> module-rebuild rebuild
> ```
> ...

 Amha, ton système doit utiliser un module de xorg (libre et ne supportant probablement pas encore l'accélération matérielle (celle-ci étant probablement gérée différemment dans le xorg.conf), d'où les ralentissements lors des déplacements des fenêtres). Ouvre un topic dédié à ce problème (fait une recherche avant car si le problème est connu, il a probablement déjà été traité).

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Par contre, toujours les mêmes messages d'impossibilité de monter certaines partitions au boot.
> 
> Et effectivement, pas de montage automatique ...
> 
> Je continue à chercher ...

 Quelles partitions ? Et donne aussi les lignes du fstab (et du mtab) correspondantes ? Le message d'erreur et un "dmesg|grep /dev/sdxy" (où "xy" correspond au lecteur et à la partition concernés) serait appréciés également.

ET puis tu devrais renommer ton titre puisqu'il n'a été question que de libata depuis le début.

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Ok, titre modifié !

```
dmesg | grep /dev/sd

dmesg | grep /dev/hdc

```

Ca ne me donne rien.

Au boot, il est écrit :

 *Quote:*   

> Mounting local filesystems
> 
> Unable to mount /dev/hdc1
> 
> Unable to mount /dev/hda1
> ...

 

Le /dev/hdc1 correspond maintenant à /dev/sdc1.

Le /dev/hda1 correspond à /dev/sdb1.

Le /dev/hda4 correspond à /dev/sdb4.

Le fstab actuel :

 *Quote:*   

> UUID=d3035a3e-25eb-41b2-ab80-4a2bdae71a4c  /boot  ext2  noauto,noatime 1 2
> 
> UUID=bb314687-1f21-4fa0-a0f1-99d3d7885784       /               ext3            noatime                         0 1
> 
> UUID=7a60edc0-cb49-4e52-9ec6-2d4b99fd881a       none            swap            sw                              0 0
> ...

 

Le mtab :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0
> 
> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
> 
> sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
> ...

 

En gros, /dev/sdc1 doit être monté sur /mnt/windows (ntfs),

/dev/sdb1 doit être monté sur /mnt/partage (vfat),

et /dev/sdb4 doit être monté sur /mnt/gentoo_old (ext3).

Et rien ne se monte au démarrage puisqu'il pense devoir monter des /dev/hdxy.

J'ai viré ce qui concernait l'IDE de mon noyau. Je peux mettre le .config si ça

peut aider. Perso, je ne sais plus trop où regarder.

PS : rien à voir mais si quelqu'un a ce bug : un clic sur l'horloge de Gnome faisait

freezer les barres d'applets. Il faut désactiver le Google calendar d'Evolution et ça

fonctionne à nouveau. Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien, mais si ça peut aider  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep /dev/sd
> 
> ...

 Pffff. Je suis vraiment fatigué moi ...

C'est dmesg|grep sd la commande (vire les "/dev/" en fait et reposte le résultat). 

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Au boot, il est écrit :
> 
> ```
> Mounting local filesystems
> 
> ...

 Alors là, ça me dépasse un peu. Normalement l'initscript "localmount" va chercher dans le fstab où il n'y a plus trace de /dev/hdxy ...   :Confused: 

Si tu relances "localmount" tout de suite après le boot, tu as de nouveau les messages d'erreurs ?

Tu arrives à monter les différentes partitions à la main (via un mount /mnt/partage par exemple) ? Pour le "/mnt/windows", il te faut peut-être re-emerger sys-fs/ntfs3g pour ton nouveau noyau : si le module-rebuild rebuild n'est pas allé au bout il te manque peut être davantage que le module pour ta carte graphique.

Enjoy !

----------

## lefoid

Donc, voici le résultat :

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |grep sd
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/sda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:ThinkLinux video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:ThinkLinux video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70
> ...

 

La ligne que j'ai mis en gras me laisse penser qu'il ya peut-être un problème avec dbus   :Confused: 

Ensuite, voici le /etc/init.d/localmount (au cas où il serait "pas glop") :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu relances "localmount" tout de suite après le boot, tu as de nouveau les messages d'erreurs ? 

 

Oui !

 *Quote:*   

> Tu arrives à monter les différentes partitions à la main (via un mount /mnt/partage par exemple) ?

 

Oui !

 *Quote:*   

> si le module-rebuild rebuild n'est pas allé au bout il te manque peut être davantage que le module pour ta carte graphique.

 

J'ai fait un :

```
module-rebuild populate
```

suivi d'un :

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

et les 2 programmes qu'il doit re-emerger sont Ati-driver et qc-usb.

Je ne vois toujours pas, mais je ne désespère pas !)

----------

## lefoid

Concernant le :

 *Quote:*   

> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods 

 

mon ennui de montage ne vient pas sans doute pas de là après avoir vu les

différentes discussions sur ce sujet un peu partout. En gros problème connu,

qui ne pose pas de problème !   :Wink: 

C'est donc ailleurs ...

----------

## ghoti

A tout hasard, supprime le fichier /etc/blkid.tab : il a tendance à garder des informations qui ne sont pas à jour !

----------

## lefoid

Problème résolu.

Merci à yoyo et ghoti.

C'était le /etc/blkid.tab qui mettait le souk au boot.

Du coup, les montages automatiques se font comme avant.

Donc, ce coup-ci, full libata, c'est sûr  :Smile: 

Je pense néanmoins ouvrir un nouveau topic pour ma carte graphique.

A bientôt ...

PS : je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce fichier avant ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Problème résolu.
> 
> Merci à yoyo et ghoti.

 

Pas de quoi : content pour toi !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS : je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce fichier avant ... 

 

Ben moi non plus, jusque très récemment !  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce fichier avant ... 

 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ben moi non plus, jusque très récemment ! 

 Pareil pour moi mais  jusqu'encore plus récemment !   :Laughing: 

Enjoy !

----------

